# Antifouling Prop & Shaft



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Antifouling Prop & Shaft*

I just finished scraping and sanding a season''s worth of barnacles off the bronze propeller and shaft on my boat. Any advice on antifouling coatings for a prop/shaft. I know most antifouling paints are a no-no on bronze. The few paints I''ve seen made specifically for props or drive shafts are for aluminum and I''m not sure if they are appropriate for bronze.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Antifouling Prop & Shaft*

I''ve used Pettit Antifouling Blue, (with copper), on my bronze prop and ss shaft for years. I''ve not noticed any damage from electrolysis.

Anybody else out there with a comment?


----------



## bbracken (May 18, 2002)

*Antifouling Prop & Shaft*

more than a year ago the sailnet website recommended a barrier coat on my prop and shaft before applying anti fouling paint. Of course I leave untreated space for the zinc. I have had much better success than without the barrier coat. No damage either.


----------



## nauticalrich (Aug 31, 2001)

*Antifouling Prop & Shaft*

Are you guys saying that some paints can cause damage? If so what paint should you not use?

Of course I am aware that you do not paint the surface where the zincs are attached.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

*Antifouling Prop & Shaft*

Copper based paints cause damage.


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

This thread is a bit dated. Any updated suggestions for coating the prop and shaft?

Here are my before  and after  pictures:

June 2009









November 2009: 








In addition to the sea fauna, you can see black caulk where the strut had been reattached mid-season from a Delaware bay crab trap fouling.

Time to get out the power washer and new Zincs.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Pettit Barnacle Barrier Zinc Spray


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Also, see here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/59873-barnacles-prop-shaft.html#post544606


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks. (not sure how I missed that topic in my search.)


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

Any one try Prop Glop? I've used Prop Speed with excellent results, but it's prohibitivly expensive. Prop Glop seems new to market and much less expensive.


----------

